# e20 Pathfinder: player needed



## fireinthedust (May 4, 2011)

This is an advert for a fill-in character for the 20th level scenario I started off recently.  Normally I'd let the character die, but since the player merely disappeared (no character death) and was a great player before that, I'm merely going to add another character and let his sink to the background (until he returns, at which point start up).


We're a friendly group and want a fun, long-term participant.

The character was the Wizard.  

We've got a fighter, a ranger, a shadowdancer, a Necromancer (who's about to do his own thing) and a Cleric, but the reality is that anything could happen and we need someone who can cast Plane Shift when needed, or the occassional Wish or what have you.  So someone who has utility to them, if not specifically being a Wizard if you don't want.  

It's a 20th level Pathfinder game, but if we go beyond the one level, we're merely going to add feats (like an E6 game, but at 20th level) instead of leveling.

We're technically in Golarion, but adding story-related locations and twists when needed (ie: we've been to Absalom, but the Necromancer rules an island-based Empire (or did before he was betrayed)).


----------



## Rhun (May 5, 2011)

Is this for a PBP game here on the boards? If so, I may be interested. Though it may take me some time to whip up a 20th level character.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 5, 2011)

yes, it is. I am in this game. I play the ranger mentioned.


----------



## Rhun (May 5, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> yes, it is. I am in this game. I play the ranger mentioned.




Thanks, Dewar. What are the PC creation rules? Like I said, I'm interested, though it may take me a bit to put together a Level 20 PC. And I'd be good with playing a wizard.


----------



## renau1g (May 5, 2011)

Friendly group and Scott D in it? I think not


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 5, 2011)

heavy D'S info emporium:

OP thread is here

http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/297286-pathfinder-level-20-a.html


----------



## WarlockLord (May 7, 2011)

Hey, I'm the necromancer.  Just saying I can cast those spells.

Although if I will for the party at the moment...ha ha no.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 7, 2011)

WarlockLord said:


> Hey, I'm the necromancer.  Just saying I can cast those spells.
> 
> Although if I will for the party at the moment...ha ha no.




traitorious, back stabbing, double dealing  .. .. .. ..


----------



## Rhun (May 7, 2011)

WarlockLord said:


> Hey, I'm the necromancer.  Just saying I can cast those spells.
> 
> Although if I will for the party at the moment...ha ha no.




Gotta watch those wily necromancers.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 7, 2011)

.. .. .. .. dirt eatin', grave robbin', death stealin', smelly, demon dealin' .. . .. .. ..


----------



## fireinthedust (May 8, 2011)

See?  A friendly, well-gelled group of likeminded companions!


Anyhoo, get me that wizard fast and I can slot you in next round (if, of course, you can think of a reason to be in the Astral Plane at just that moment).  


The Broken Eagles are basically *the* adventurers at this point.  No one else comes close, and not just because they're the highest level... despite the fact that they are.  If you're playing this game, your character is on the A-list of adventurers in the setting.  A-list.  Were your character a Hollywood actor, they'd be making lots of money and yuking it up with the Weinsteins and Spielberg.  Yuking it up.

I mean, you survived to 20th level.


Oh, and I'm giving Mal his own thread after this encounter.  So yeah, we'll need a Wizard again.


----------



## Shayuri (May 8, 2011)

His own thread? Oh, sir...you wound me.

He won't need it.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 8, 2011)

sure he will- his soul will be in the abyss.


----------



## Rhun (May 10, 2011)

fireinthedust said:


> See?  A friendly, well-gelled group of likeminded companions!
> 
> 
> Anyhoo, get me that wizard fast and I can slot you in next round (if, of course, you can think of a reason to be in the Astral Plane at just that moment).




Actually guys, let's give this slot to someone else that is interested. It is going to be at least a week or two before I can put together a 20th level PC. Maybe [MENTION=36150]Herobizkit[/MENTION] would be interested?


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 10, 2011)

Just keep in mind we need someone to cast plane shift as that is what the inabsentium pc was able to do.


----------



## Herobizkit (May 11, 2011)

[MENTION=29098]Rhun[/MENTION]: Thanks for the mention, but I'm not willing to put in the work a 20th level character would require.  Thanks though.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 11, 2011)

[MENTION=36150]Herobizkit[/MENTION]
you can always take over Thaddeus, a wizard already in this game.


----------



## Rhun (May 11, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> [MENTION=36150]Herobizkit[/MENTION]
> you can always take over Thaddeus, a wizard already in this game.




Nobody mentioned taking over PCs before. If that is the case, I can do that. I just know that building my own level 20 PC from scratch would take me some time.


----------



## jackslate45 (May 11, 2011)

oh Mal, how far you have fallen...

I am the cleric in the game (and I had I noticed this sooner would have said so...).  As an emergency, Xanfire can Gate us away, but I have a feeling we might need a solar here soon.


----------



## Herobizkit (May 11, 2011)

Yeah, if I find 20th level difficult to deal with in general, I'm definitely not taking over a wizard.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 11, 2011)

jackslate45 said:


> oh Mal, how far you have fallen...
> 
> I am the cleric in the game (and I had I noticed this sooner would have said so...).  As an emergency, Xanfire can Gate us away, but I have a feeling we might need a solar here soon.




yeah, I may need to be rescued here. need to read what is new in the IC thread .. .. .. ..


----------



## fireinthedust (May 13, 2011)

Rhun & Herobizkit:  Well, if you two are willing to take the time to make up your characters, I'll give it.  I'll allow one of you to use Thad until we can end this scene (albeit Fatigued condition Thad with, let's say, half HP), and in the meantime you can make up your own PCs.


20th level isn't too bad, though I can see how swingy and important it is to know your PCs' abilites as GM: Thad could take out that Balor, say, but you lot are crying about it.  Granted, I don't know enough about how to maim with a Balor effectively, but there you go.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 14, 2011)

I actually have no idea how my character build will work. i am waiting to find out when it is his turn in the initiative.


----------



## Shayuri (May 16, 2011)

Balors are badass against everything except a cleric or wizard, who will generally be able to one-shot Banish them if they're prepared.

I do have a question. When Thorn sneak-attacked the Balor, she did 2 Strength damage, which would reduce the balor's attack roll by 1.

Since it hit her effective AC of 47 dead on...it's suddenly very important that I ask if you remembered to reduce its attack by that 1.


----------



## fireinthedust (May 16, 2011)

...huh.  You may be right.  But I thought he hit AC45, not 47...  Okay then!  One second, let me check something... nope, no immunities to critical hits or ability score damage!  You are go, my friend, and it seems you have eluded that attack.  Drat!


----------



## Herobizkit (May 17, 2011)

You know, I might actually be up to the challenge to making a 20th level PC.  Is the party "lacking" in anything specific, or would any kind of character (other than a wizard) be beneficial?

Also, the cleric can cast Plane Shift any time s/he wants, right?

*Plane Shift: School* conjuration (teleportation); *Level* *cleric*/oracle 5, sorcerer/wizard 7, summoner 5

My first pass at Bard shows me an Arcane Duelist option... mmmm...

Also, any restrictions on race?


----------



## jackslate45 (May 17, 2011)

....oops?

As we had two wizards originally, I did not see the point in learning the spell for the day.  Hindsight is 20/20.


----------



## Thaven (May 17, 2011)

I'm drooling at the thought of a bard in our party.

I play the fighter in the group; although I just started, replacing a recently deceased ally (read: a player who dropped out). 

I just want to point out I never cried about the Balor. That would be unmanly.


----------



## jackslate45 (May 17, 2011)

Considering you almost ONE SHOTTED IT, I feel you have earned your man card.

336 / 370 in a round


----------



## Thaven (May 17, 2011)

jackslate45 said:


> Considering you almost ONE SHOTTED IT, I feel you have earned your man card.
> 
> 336 / 370 in a round




I'm not going to lie, I really wanted to take it out in one round. lol. Those 34 hp its got left are a drag.


----------



## Shayuri (May 17, 2011)

It doesn't have 34 HP.

Thorn sneak attacked it right off the bat.

It's DR applied, but she does a decent wallop even considering...


----------



## Thaven (May 17, 2011)

Oh good point hopefully we took it out then!


----------



## jackslate45 (May 17, 2011)

I think it has 5 HP left
336 + 26 (Normal Damage) + 18 SA - 15 DR = 365

If Scott's longsword is Good Aligned and Cold Iron, its dead though.  I dont think it is though.


----------



## Thaven (May 17, 2011)

I'm going to leave the Balor for the Solar to finish off, assuming I don't get teleported to the negative energy plane. No point in wasting a full attack on him with his five hp.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 17, 2011)

Oh but the over kill is so very good to send back to the abyss as a lesson to balors!!

The sword is not good aligned or cold iron. a simple +3 ench with favored enemy bonuses.


----------



## Thaven (May 18, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> Oh but the over kill is so very good to send back to the abyss as a lesson to balors!!
> 
> The sword is not good aligned or cold iron. a simple +3 ench with favored enemy bonuses.




LOL I think the Balor is sufficiently respectful of my skills now. He is probably going to ask if he can convert to neutrality and join my noble service


----------



## fireinthedust (May 18, 2011)

Ummm... It has more than that, eh?  Max HP.  We're 20th level!


----------



## Thaven (May 23, 2011)

[MENTION=29098]Rhun[/MENTION], [MENTION=36150]Herobizkit[/MENTION]

How are your characters coming?  

In the in game thread I left a possible hook for one or both of you to join. If one/both of you pick it up, we can work out in game how our characters know each other.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/298270-e20-pf-strange-aeons-34.html#post5570083


----------



## Herobizkit (May 23, 2011)

Oh, she/he/it is nowhere near completion.  I am afraid for my sanity.

Questions for [MENTION=51930]fireinthedust[/MENTION]:

a) Pathfinder Core and SRD only; does this mean APG is out, since it came out after your original rules?
b) Races allowed?
c) I haven't read any of the "classic" fantasy as you have described except maybe Fafhrd/Grey Mouser.  What are you looking for in an 'epic' Bard?


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 24, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> Oh, she/he/it is nowhere near completion.  I am afraid for my sanity.



SaNiTy? YoU HaVe SanIiTy?Were did you find that!?!? when did I give that authorization for SANITY!!??


----------



## Herobizkit (May 24, 2011)

Clearly, Scott, you did not get the memo.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 24, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> Clearly, Scott, you did not get the memo.




memo, WHAT meMO?!


----------



## fireinthedust (May 24, 2011)

> a) Pathfinder Core and SRD only; does this mean APG is out, since it came out after your original rules?
> b) Races allowed?
> c) I haven't read any of the "classic" fantasy as you have described  except maybe Fafhrd/Grey Mouser.  What are you looking for in an 'epic'  Bard?






a)  I don't have the APG, so I'm taking it out on my players.  That and I only like a couple of the classes from it (so far I don't like Alchemist; Summoner is ok, but doesn't conceptually make sense to me as a sorcerer).  I like the concept of the witch and the oracle, and the anti-paladin looks fun, but I havn't read them in detail.
    Also, I'd feel bad having cornered my players in the Core book.

b)  Core or Bestiary 1 & 2.  

c)  Hrm... usefulness for the party.  Bards aren't in a lot of appendix N, though I suppose Gygax might have added Wheel of Time (thus Gleemen like Thom Merrilin) if it had been around then.  At this point you'd have mastered "the Song", bardic magic, and could very well be the bardic equivalent of Gandalf the White.


----------



## Herobizkit (May 24, 2011)

And by usefulness... I'll be the ultimate Sage, sure. 

I was thinking of taking the Arcane Bard/Spellsword alternate class feature from the APG, allowing me to wear and cast in heavy armor and give weapon boosts to the party.  Allowable, or would you prefer the more traditional bard?  I'm happy with either.


----------



## fireinthedust (May 24, 2011)

thought I'd posted...


a)  I don't want to shaft the other players who only got Core, so let's hold off on APG for this adventure.  

b)  Core and Bestiary 1&2

c)  You'd be a master bard, *the* bard.  Think Storm Silverhand or the bardic version of Gandalf the White or Galadriel.  You're a master of "the song" magic, and both can and likely have brought down mountains using music.  You're powerful with music.  

Most Appendix N stuff is low level, 10th at most (for Elric, I'd say; though that's not including his sword), and while this campaign is designed with that spirit in mind, I'm expecting 20th level characters.  Like, pick the idea you've pictured for an uber character, especially in comparison to an actual 1st level party, and make that goodguy or gal uberbard.

And tie in with the Broken Eagles.  I don't want to get sidetracked.  They are the focus of the adventure, the linchpin.  

Also: imagine you're in the Bloodstone series of modules.  Anything can happen at this point.


----------



## fireinthedust (May 24, 2011)

dratted internet made me re-write!

Feats from APG sound good, if they're SRD.

That swap... I dunno.  Can you make it a feat or feat tree?  Let me have a look and get back to you.


----------



## Herobizkit (May 24, 2011)

*Arcane Duelist*

 A master of the martial applications of steel and spell, the spellsword blends both into a lethal combination.
*
Arcane Strike*: Arcane duelists gain Arcane Strike as a bonus feat at 1st level. This ability replaces bardic knowledge.
*
Bardic Performance*: A spellsword gains the following types of bardic performance.
_
Rallying Cry (Su)_: At 1st level, an arcane duelist can use performance to rally dispirited allies. Each round he makes an Intimidate check. Any ally (including the bard) within 30 feet may use this check in place of his own saving throw  against fear and despair effects. Those already under a fear or despair  effect can attempt a new save each round using the bard’s Intimidate check. Rallying cry does not work on effects that don’t allow saves. This is a mind-affecting ability that uses audible components. This performance replaces countersong.
_
Bladethirst (Su)_:  An arcane duelist of 6th level or higher may use performance to grant  one weapon, one natural weapon, one end of a double weapon, or 50 items  of ammunition of the same type within 30 feet a +1 enhancement bonus. This enhancement bonus  increases by +1 for every three levels after 6th (maximum +5 at 18th  level). These bonuses stack with existing bonuses and may be used to  increase the item’s enhancement bonus up to +5 or to add any of the following weapon properties: _defending_, _distance_, _ghost touch_, _keen_, _mighty cleaving_, _returning_, _shock_, _shocking burst_, _seeking_, _speed_, or _wounding_. If the weapon is not magical, at least a +1 enhancement bonus must be added before adding special abilities. This performance replaces _suggestion_.

_Mass Bladethirst (Su)_:  An arcane duelist of 18th level or higher can use his bladethirst  performance to enhance the weapons of as many allies as desired within  30 feet. The bonus provided by this power is +4 if conferred on two  allies, +3 for three allies, +2 for four allies, and +1 for five or more  allies. The power granted to each weapon must be identical.
 This ability replaces _mass suggestion_.
*
Bonus Feats: *An arcane duelist weaves  might and magic in his combat style, gaining the following bonus feats  at 2nd level and every four levels thereafter:


*2nd level*—Combat Casting
*6th level*—Disruptive
*10th level*—Spellbreaker
*14th level*—Penetrating Strike
*18th level*—Greater Penetrating Strike.
 This ability replaces versatile performance and well-versed.
*
Arcane Bond (Ex): *At 5th level, an arcane duelist gains the  arcane bond ability as a wizard, using a weapon as his bonded item. He  may not choose a familiar or other type of bonded item. He may use the  hand holding his bonded weapon for somatic components. This ability replaces lore master.
*
Arcane Armor (Ex): *At 10th level, an arcane duelist gains Medium Armor Proficiency and can cast bard spells in medium armor with no chance of arcane spell failure. At 16th level, he gains Heavy Armor Proficiency and can cast bard spells in heavy armor with no arcane spell failure.
 This ability replaces jack of all trades.


----------



## Herobizkit (May 24, 2011)

The Magician alternate class features are even tastier if you want me to sub as a wizard.   I could add that Plane Shift spell to my spells known.

[MENTION=51930]fireinthedust[/MENTION], ye gods... they took my favorite class and made it SO MUCH BETTER... *droolz*


----------

